# Emco Compact 8 Lathe opportunity



## cfellows (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got a lead on an Emco Compact 8 locally. I haven't looked at it yet, but the person is asking $800 for it. I'm thinking of trading a plasm cutter I have but never use. Looks like it comes with a 3 jaw chuck, single tool tool post, couple of centers, a nice steady rest, some toolbits, and a faceplate. Don't know yet about the change gears, tailstock spanner, or general condition of everything.

Anybody have any experience, advice, or other thoughts about this lathe?

Chuck


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 18, 2011)

what happened with the emco, chuck? 

I read (lathes.co.uk) it is a first rate machine. 

tom in MA


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, nice machine. Wouldn't mind one of those myself!


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 5, 2012)

HI chuck I have one of them lathes and its well made and dues what is says on the tin the only draw back is the price of replacement parts I have the Manuel for this lathe if you need it regards bob


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 5, 2012)

HI blue ridge do accessories for this lath they have listed a drive belt at a whopping $44 and if you fancy having a look at sum of the thing I have posted that i have made for this lathe


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 5, 2012)

cfellows, get it, get it, get it so you can make some more nice things to show us, can't have enough lathes, so we can look forward to a picture tomorrow night, Lathe Nut.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 7, 2012)

Chuck, what happened with this? Didja get it?


----------

